# Collect Barclaya in Viet Nam



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Just share some pics collection Barclaya red and green leaf in Viet Nam.










In my tank



By the way introduce one new crypt


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Nice plants you picked up there. Last picture looks like a Crypt Balansae? Cool trip!


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Must be nice to be able to have access to aquatic plants in the wild. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

NeonFlux said:


> Nice plants you picked up there. Last picture looks like a Crypt Balansae? Cool trip!


That is not Balance C for sure. Please see more pics with flower










In my tank with fruit


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow that's an awesome plant!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

!!!!!! wow!

I haven't heard of anyone actually keeping this plant. It is *very *rare in the US. Hope some eventually makes its way to us over here!! Very nice plants and great find!! Congrats


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi tien13378,

Cryptocoryne balansae is treated today as a variety of Cryptocoryne crispatula, called C. crispatula var. balansae. As far as I know, at the moment the botanists distinguish 7 varieties of C. crispatula: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html 
But apparently there are also forms or populations of C. crispatula not well fitting in any of the described varieties.
I mean, the inflorescence of Your Crypt points to Cryptocoryne crispatula, compare with these photos: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cri/cri.html 
But I agree, it's not the var. balansae.

Cryptocoryne albida is very close to C. crispatula, apparently some plants have very similar inflorescences: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/abi/abi.html


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

how fun man, i had a hard time finding one barclaya and when i finally purchased a bulb it was something else...booo. i now have one plant i traded with a friend, cool plant!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Is that a shaded habitat or is it more open? I can't quite tell. Water warm or cool?


----------



## tien13378 (Jul 23, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hi tien13378,
> 
> Cryptocoryne balansae is treated today as a variety of Cryptocoryne crispatula, called C. crispatula var. balansae. As far as I know, at the moment the botanists distinguish 7 varieties of C. crispatula: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html
> But apparently there are also forms or populations of C. crispatula not well fitting in any of the described varieties.
> ...


Dear *miremonster* thanks for your inforamtion sorry I do not know well about that.

Dear All, thansk a lot for all your comments. Share one more huge Barclaya (Red) collected other place

























[/COLOR][/CENTER][/B]


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

AMAZING! I'm sooo envious of you Tien!!!! What a fun trip, and you have an amazing tank!


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent photographs! Are most of the plants in your aquarium collected from the wild.

I would say that the crypt is definitely closest to c. albida, however it very well could be an unidentified species.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## Soumya (Jun 30, 2010)

wow...very nice trip....superb man....


----------

